# Perth Puzzle Party 2020!



## DerpBoiMoon (Jan 3, 2020)

What are your goals for Perth Puzzle Party 2020? Did you get them?
Mine:
3x3: Sub-30
4x4: Sub-2
5x5: Sub-7
Mega: Sub-2


----------



## brododragon (Feb 12, 2020)

This is a sad thread


----------



## DerpBoiMoon (Feb 13, 2020)

brododragon said:


> This is a sad thread


my first...
i don't think anybody in perth is active


----------



## CodingCuber (Feb 13, 2020)

DerpBoiMoon said:


> my first...
> i don't think anybody in perth is active


Have you thought about contacting delegates to make more comps in perth? I think we should do more to increase popularity in perth. More comps could encourage more people in perth to take up cubing.


----------



## DerpBoiMoon (Feb 13, 2020)

CodingCuber said:


> e you thought about contacting delegates to make more comps in perth? I think we should do more to increase popularity in perth. More comps could encourage more people in perth to take up cubing.


i am a 12 year old kid... i dont think they are going to take me seriously


----------



## CodingCuber (Feb 13, 2020)

DerpBoiMoon said:


> i am a 12 year old kid... i dont think they are going to take me seriously


I’m also 12 but you could still talk to your parents to help you get in touch with them to organise a comp or something. I plan on organising a comp in the next year or so!


----------



## alexiscubing (Feb 13, 2020)

DerpBoiMoon said:


> i am a 12 year old kid... i dont think they are going to take me seriously


I tried organising a comp in Sydney and it was nearly finalised but we decided against i because Sydney has too many comps and my local delegate was possibly on holidays during the time
Try it, delegates are always willing to help you


----------

